# How long until I can start hormone replacement



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi--
I had my rai ablation July 20 and I'm going back to the dr Monday, which is 4 weeks later. What should I expect at this visit? How long does it take on average to start the hormone replacement therapy?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jackajacka42 said:


> Hi--
> I had my rai ablation July 20 and I'm going back to the dr Monday, which is 4 weeks later. What should I expect at this visit? How long does it take on average to start the hormone replacement therapy?












That will depend on your lab results and clinical presentation! How do you feel?

Do you have Graves'/hyperthyroid? Is that why you had RAI?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, there is a lot that dictates that and we need a lot more info to even give you a window of time.

For reference, I'm about 10 weeks since my RAI and still not on any replacement hormone. Have a blood test this week to see, but not expected to even be euthyroid for at least a month.


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have Grave's disease. I can definitely tell a difference, especially in the last 10 days. I had a lot of energy all of the sudden and now I'm very sluggish again. I think for the first time in a long time I use a blanket when I sleep because I actually feel cold. My appetite has dropped dramatically but I haven't lost any weight. Im also on anti-thyroid pills and thought maybe that was why I was starting to feel a difference. I just want to feel normal again! And I don't want to get my hopes up if it rarely happens this early after an rai treatment. I've heard it's around 3 months before you are hypo enough to start on thyroxine pills. I'm just frustrated and want to understand more of what to be expecting.


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have exact numbers in front of me, but I remember my rai uptake was 77% at 4 hours and 68% at 24 hrs. T4 free 4.37 TSH <.01 T3 free >30.0


----------

